# ziproxy status crashed

## fred0

```
# /etc/init.d/ziproxy start 

* Starting ziproxy ...               [ ok ]

# rc-status

 ziproxy                                  [  crashed  ]

# tail -n 1 /var/log/ziproxy/error.log

2010-10-02 23:15:37 - INFORMATION (daemon): Daemon started.

# pgrep -l ziproxy

2976 ziproxy

# /etc/init.d/ziproxy stop

 * Stopping ziproxy ...                 [ ok ]

# rc-status

 ziproxy                                  [  stopped  ]

# pgrep -l ziproxy

2976 ziproxy

# /etc/init.d/ziproxy start

 * Starting ziproxy ...                  [ ok ]

# rc-status 

 ziproxy                                [  crashed  ]

# tail -n 1 /var/log/ziproxy/error.log 

2010-10-02 23:32:04 - FATAL ERROR (daemon): Failed to connect socket for receiving connections (port: 31888).

# pgrep -l ziproxy

2976 ziproxy

```

RunAsUser = "ziproxy" but same happen with root

----------

## fred0

Always the same !!

Any idea ?

----------

## fred0

Hello (again)   :Exclamation: 

Is there any one   :Question: 

Question : Is it normal that the file /var/run/ziproxy not exists ?

----------

## fred0

Hello,

Hi have found a workaround :

In file /etc/init.d/ziproxy changing :

```
start-stop-daemon --start --pidfile /var/run/${SVCNAME}.pid \

               --chuid ziproxy:ziproxy --exec /usr/sbin/ziproxy -- ${OPT} [b]> /var/run/${SVCNAME}.pid[/b]
```

with :

```
start-[code]stop[/code]-daemon --start --pidfile /var/run/${SVCNAME}.pid \

                --chuid ziproxy:ziproxy --exec /usr/sbin/ziproxy -- ${OPT} -p /tmp/${SVCNAME}.pid

        mv /tmp/${SVCNAME}.pid /var/run/${SVCNAME}.pid
```

Works.

This is probably not the best way. If any one have a better solution.......

----------

